# Gravely / Ariens Spindle Repair 51510000



## dumbmower (Apr 17, 2012)

I just wanted to help out any other DIY'ers out there. My spindles were getting really noisy and rattling, so I inquired about replacements. I was not happy with $50 or more each, so I rebuilt them. Here are some photos and a link to a video. Good luck!

The bearings were #1641 RS, I got new ones from Fastenal for just a few dollars.

Gravely/Ariens Spindle Rebuild #51510000 - YouTube


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Perfect timing for the post.....:thumb:. How many hours did you get on the mower before needing to replace the bearings??

Unless the spindle housing is damaged, I've always replaced the bearings as they wore out. A good auto parts store can cross reference the number that's engraved on the side of the bearing....or use micrometers and get the dimensions and do a search in their catalogue. You'd be surprised at the number of applications for most common bearings. 

What I didn't see in your pics or video is the presence of zerk fittings...due to the bearings being sealed. The spindle is non-greasable.....pretty much like most wheel bearings in some newer cars/light trucks. My mower does have zerk fittings and require greasing every 25 hours.....just did that yesterday.....:grin:.


----------



## dumbmower (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't have any clue how many hours is on the deck. The bearings have probably been used for 5 or 6 seasons. I bought the mower used. 

These are sealed, so probably have to replace them again in 4 or 5 years. No way to lube them.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I've only got ~350 hours on my mower and don't plan on getting into the spindles any time soon. This year, due to the drought, I may put 30 hours on the thing.....never put more than 50 hours on it in a single season. 

Just keep track of the bearings and replace asap.....spindle housings should last a lifetime if they aren't damaged.....:thumb:.


----------

